# All I want for Christmas is...



## Homestead Gal (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, Black Friday's almost over and we are officially in the Christmas shopping season.
So, what do you want for Christmas? Since I asked, I'll start first:

_What I need..._

A small wood cook stove
More canning jars and lids
New pair of insulated boots
100 pair of multipurpose gloves (use 'em once and they disappear)
Repair the heater in my car (broken since last winter)
_
What I dream about..._

A self-weeding garden with plants that slap off the bad bugs and deer all by themselves!

Dogs that wipe their paws off before they come in the house.

A husband who takes his dirty work shoes off at the door.

A bottomless freezer and pantry that always has room to spare _no matter how much I cram into it._

...and then I wake up.

Ok, now it YOUR turn!


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Oct 19, 2008)

A small chunk of the trillion dollar bailout that they are giving to the people who don't need it the most


----------



## solaceofwinter (Oct 29, 2008)

i think i pretty much have everything i want.
spending time with my family is the best.


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd like a new chain saw. My old one is on it's last legs and I'm sorry to say my backup one is starting to act up as well.

One of these would be OK...........


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I need a new sharpening stone and Zippo internals. Mostly Christmas will be focused on our children though. Building my Son some nice wood toys.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

A year's supply of mountain house freeze dried meals,
A 50 cal can full of gold maple leafs,
and a case of .223.


----------



## Big B (Oct 28, 2008)

Dean has a good point, I do Hanukkah instead of Christmas.
About ten years ago, I stopped all of the gift buying. Mainly because I was out of control, I always was in debt afterward, not smart.
So I rethought it all. (got rid of the credit cards years ago,nice)
I started to plan projects that my wife and I would make with our own hands as gifts.
First year, I was working as a finish carpenter and ended up with some solid oak tailings, they were huge,1" thick by 8"wide and random 12" to 14" long. I made bread boards, and rubbed them with Tung oil and then olive oil. I put little rubber feet on the four corners and drilled a hole in one corner. After sanding and routing all corners, I tied a leather strap through the corner hole to hang it up with and gave away about thirteen to family and friends.
People raved about those boards for years, to this day I go visit and there they are hangin on a wall someplace. Some years we make candles, last year pot holders on a small loom.
This year it's English black plum pudding,wrapped with cheese cloth and soaked with conac for about a month.
I feel better about it.
I owe nothing on January first.
Everybody loves whatever we make, because handmade is cool.
We actually get to plan and work together as husband and wife.



Life is good


----------



## rainbowgardens (Oct 29, 2008)

This year I tried to ask for things my family can do for me for free or almost free;

Copy my favorite Christmas songs from different cds onto one disk

Strip off the wallpaper in the kitchen

Print out an 11x14 photo my daughter took of a pumpkin I grew that a squirrel was sitting on.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Dean said:


> I need a new sharpening stone and Zippo internals. Mostly Christmas will be focused on our children though. Building my Son some nice wood toys.


What sort of Zippo internals?
I think Zippo will repair lighters free for life.
AC


----------



## kettleMan (Dec 4, 2008)

Money is really tight this year in my family so we have decided to have a Chinese Christmas only. $20.00 limit. Should be fun!


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Peace and quiet. Or peace on earth. Whatever comes first.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

I got a big fat bonu$ from work this year, so I'm good!

I got EXACTLY what I wanted, right down to the color and size! (MONEY!)
This is one gift that WON'T be returned!

Nothing $ay$ you are a good employee like CAH$!!!

I just bought a new Chain Saw 
(some jerk stole mine this year while we were doing rescues during the flooding)

And I just bought a .45-70 lever gun I found at the local gun shop (used but in good shape),

Now I need to weld shut the dammed cross bolt safety holes since that's removed, and re-blue the receiver!!

I saw an Umberti Six gun with brass handle and rose grips there too I really like!....


----------



## endurance (Nov 26, 2008)

I want a 5 acre horse property in or near Golden with a 1,600+ sq.ft. energy efficient passive solar house for less than $225k. The closest property I can find that has a house on five acres is over 60 miles from my work, which defeats the purpose (keep all energy use and costs to a minimum). I found one 2,100 sq. ft. house on 5 acres of horse property for $85k, but it's 2.5 hours away. I found another that had a small house, two apartments, 20 acres, stalls for 7 horses, and some beautiful trees for $185k, but it was 2.75 hours away and in tornado alley. The only stuff I can find close in is .25 acre stuff with older very small houses and they're going for $260-280. The GF wouldn't even consider anything less than 1 acre actual horse property (nor would I). 

In any case, I'll just take what I have for now and be happy. I don't have much to complain about in life right now and isn't contentment the greatest gift of all?


----------



## nefaeria (Dec 16, 2008)

Canadian said:


> Peace and quiet. Or peace on earth. Whatever comes first.


Depending where you live, one may only come along with the other!

All I'm looking for is to spend time with loved ones. And if the dishes can do themselves after dinner, that would be nice too!


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Someone mentioned a 'Self Weeding Garden', 
THAT _WOULD_ BE NICE!....


----------

